# Business signs



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

At a drywall/framing/stucco/siding/flatwork business:

"No Hablo Ingles".



Oh....wait a minute....that's not funny.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: After reading the humor section, my co-workers are all wonder what I am laughing at! :lol:


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

amen, i need a fence in my front yard now. :lol:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Here is a picture of a business sign. I took it last summer. It is just south of Hamilton Montana, along Highway 93.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

i am in what is the tuition??????????????



do you know who the instructor is as well??????????????


----------

